# bad seaweed in Destin



## Rocky Creek Rider (Jan 14, 2009)

I went Sunday with some shrimp, two poles, and a couple pomp rigs. There was too much seaweed for me, so I swam and played with my daughter. When will the seaweed leave?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hopefully this front they say thats gonna come through will help get some of it outta here. I know our beach flags have been Yellow, Purple for jellies too!

Chris


----------

